# Aurora A/FX Rims



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I need help here. I've found 6 different variations of rims for A/FX Nonmagna-Traction through Magna-Traction cars. The first rims can be either painted silver or chrome. So I'm counting these as 2 variations. Another is like a stock car rim from the late 60's or 70's, and one looks like a Hot Rod rim, another one I've seen on Trans-Am cars of the day, and the last one I've seen I'd say is some sort of custom rim. 

I'd like to know the names of each version if that's possible. I'm building cars for the custom contest at the AutoFest next month. I like the choices I have, but I'd like a name for each one. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Here's the ones I know of:

Standard 5-spoke which come in chrome or silver/black
Turbine wheels which comes on copcars
7-spoke rims that I think came on Super Magntractions

Hope this helps...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can you post a pic of the choices? Thanks! rr


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'll try to get the picture of them up this weekend. Randy.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

afx satin chrome 5 spoke,silver argent non-mag mag 5 spoke,siler mini-lite trans am style and white mini-lite style,5 slot "ansen"style on semi's jeeps,blazers stocker steelie in gray and silver argent(not pictured) turbine corvette anniversary style.
hope this helps.
Christian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Drag, Thanks! rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Where are the repros on these? Dan? Tom Lowe?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I agree.
Christian


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeeper, If yer familiar with Steve Boyd of HO Reproductions then you know what I know...

Perfectly concentric injection molded plastic wheels are being made....I've never had a dud from HOR. Problem is that he only makes the classic t-jet stuff, the vibe spinner, and a nifty dish/moon wheel.

The technology exists and a reasonably affordable and similar product already exists. Standard AFX stuff is still available in quantity from Slot Car Central....but the rest isnt.

My only point being that anyones dog could hunt if it wanted too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill, Any chance of you talking Steve into reinventing the wheel? I mean, would load an AFX semi trailer full of those slotted mags and steelys if I could get a hold of some. They just look too sweet on Magnatraction muscle cars and stock cars. I'd replace them on all my JL/AW chassis, cause those wheels suck.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Dragula,

I'll try and post a pic of the one not pictured this weekend. Been real busy here lately. Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Bill, Any chance of you talking Steve into reinventing the wheel? I mean, would load an AFX semi trailer full of those slotted mags and steelys if I could get a hold of some. They just look too sweet on Magnatraction muscle cars and stock cars. I'd replace them on all my JL/AW chassis, cause those wheels suck.
> 
> Rich
> 
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


Agreed Rich, given whats out there I still gotta go with the AFX. unfortunately they are a hair overscale for t-jets and I'm sure the guys are getting sick of seeing me cram them on every one of my builds. 

3R's are lumpy, vincents dont grow on trees, delrins look like a cereal bowl, and If I see one more set of spun aluminum centerline style rims I'll go postal.

When asked last year Steve said no, mostly due to tooling costs vs return. So we just carry on as before until someone breaks....er ....makes the mold.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

If you look carefully the cop car rims even have valve stems. I haven't seen those on all of that style though so I always wondered if there were 2 versions of the stock 'steely'. ?


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Rims, I like MEV Org. the best*

I use MEV Org. On all my drag cars, Tuff Ones style in the back, Just wish that they where a little bit deeper from the center.


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

The last rim in the picture is used for the trucks (Ryder). 3 R needs to make some rims in this market.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bump up


----------

